# 1970 gto front bumper



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone know who sells a fiberglass 1970 GTO front bumper? My endura is pretty trashed. OPG, AMES and Performance years, do not carry one. I know that Tamraz dude on ebay does but Ive heard fitment issues with that one.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything that I have seen and read about fiberglass front bumpers is that they are for racing only. They don't have any mounting locations for working headlights.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you would be better off just fixing yours.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I've heard of guys sandblasting the bumpers and applying a flexing bondo agent over the entire bumper then sanding that down to its original shape. I guess it depends on the definition of shot, but may be an option.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I redid my 69 Endura about 12 years ago. They are tricky to work with. I used 3M flexible repair putty and a special primer for that. Also needed a special sealer after applying and then added a flex agent to the primer.

Alas, it cracked again in the corners, but my car has lifted the front wheels off the ground a few times, so that could have contributed. If your not doing a pure restoration, I would go fiberglass. You can glass in sheetmetal brackets to mount the headlights and grilles and it weighs about 100 lbs less!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

wish i could see a fiberglass one before I actually buy one


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> wish i could see a fiberglass one before I actually buy one


Here is one place.

VFN Fiberglass - All your fiberglass parts

and another.

Glasstek Fiberglass Body Components & Preformed Lexan Windows

I have a Glasstek 4" cowl on my 79 Formula street/strip ride. Been thinking about doing a glass bodied car for fun, VFN has some cool bodies... but do I want to do a GTO or a bird... hhhmmmmm


----------



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

OrbitOrange said:


> Anyone know who sells a fiberglass 1970 GTO front bumper? My endura is pretty trashed. OPG, AMES and Performance years, do not carry one. I know that Tamraz dude on ebay does but Ive heard fitment issues with that one.


Did you ever go with a fiberglass bumper ? I am deciding which way to go now !


----------

